# E-Cigarettes: Myth VS. Reality, A Comprehensive List



## Franky (15/10/14)

I'm so sick of these ill-informed News24 articles just spouting crap for sensationalism - you'd swear e-cigs are a worse evil than cigarettes these days. Yesterday the mechanic working on my car was finishing a smoke and told me he heard about someone vaping and dying from 'water on the lungs'. I nearly spat out my mPT3 trying not to laugh. Check out the following link:

http://ejuiceconnoisseur.com/2014/05/14/e-cigarettes-myth-vs-reality-a-comprehensive-list/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/14)

Great find!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (15/10/14)

Excellent find!


----------

